# Goat awkward stages?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am familiar with horses but not goats. Do they go through awkward phases during growth? If so is there a common time or do they all vary?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what do you mean awkward stages? Like long legs ??..


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes. Like in colts they at times get a little funky in their conformation so they look less than ideal. Not that anything really changes. They just have periods that they don't look as correct.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think some goats can look a bit lanky at times...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok i just saw a post the other day about showing kids and how they change and wont look the same. I was just wondering?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes! Especially boers... not.so sure on other breeds but boers have stages where their legs can look too big for them. Its kind of funny. The over all structure won't change too much but they can look awkward


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Noodles went through a very awkward stage. She went from dairy and long to compact and chunky :laugh: Now she's dairy and long again.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My La Mancha crosses did that when they were 6/7 months old. Their knees looked knobby and legs too long and their heads to big! Now they are BEAUTIFUL girls and they were super cute babies too (I mean, what goats aren't?).


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

G9d too know. I agree Tayet you gotta love them all.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

My Saada buck right now his rump is much higher than his withers. He looks VERY awkward but from what I know of the Saada lines he should even out eventually.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Happens all the time, actually I would feel safe to say, in all animals. Bones growing at different speeds, hormones kicking in, etc.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So potentially a kid that doesnt show well at one age could later on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep 

I have a doe that as a doeling wasn't the prettiest thing to look at.. But now, she is beautiful! No more knobby knees high butt or anything like that


----------

